# Charakter in WoW gelöscht jedoch auf Buffed noch vorhanden ?!



## futuretec (5. April 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe meinen charakter "Shinsuy" schon lange gelöscht jedoch ist er immernoch in der Datenbank verzeichnet.

Wie kann ich diesen löschen oder aus meinem mybuffed-profil entfernen?!

cu
futuretec


----------



## onasc (5. April 2007)

Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Besteht die Möglichkeit die Chars zu entfernen?


----------



## Draentor (6. April 2007)

keine ahnung ich habe auch viele chars gemacht um die einzelnen kalssen auszuprobieren..
naja hab sie danach gelöscht und bei blasc 2 sind se immer noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. April 2007)

Soweit ich weiss, werden die Chars automatisch gelöscht, wenn 3 Monate kein Upload von Chardaten stattfindet.


----------



## Merlord (6. April 2007)

lol 3Months warten -.-


----------



## Shargalas (6. April 2007)

Bei mir sind es mittlerweile nicht nur die schon gelöschten Chars, die immer noch auftauchen, seit heute ists noch ätzender. Ich habe 4 Chars von einem auf den anderen Realm transferiert und nun tauchen sie alle doppelt in meiner Charakterliste auf, jeweils für den alten und den neuen Realm. Langsam wird mir die Liste echt ein bissel zu voll. Aber es scheint wohl doch zu schwierig zu sein, eine Löschfunktion für nicht mehr erwünschte oder vorhandene Chars einzubauen. Für den Außenstehenden ists ja ok, weil ich nur die normalen Chars anzeigen lasse, aber mich nervts langsam, dass die Liste der inaktiven Chars größer ist, als die der Aktiven.


----------



## futuretec (9. April 2007)

omg - dann mal an das Blasc Team

bitte noch ins Scripting eine Funktion einfügen die überprüft ob die Charakter überhaupt noch existieren und danach eine Löschung durchführt!

cu futuretec


----------



## Dubitare (9. April 2007)

Ist doch eigentlich ganz nett, dass die nicht gelöscht werden.
Mein Dubitare ist immernoch auf dem Stand vor Burning Crusade und ich schau ihn mir hin und wieder ganz gerne an. zumal ich gar kein WoW mehr spiele.


----------



## futuretec (9. April 2007)

lol ^^ na wenn du meinst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (10. April 2007)

Fänds auch ganz nett wenn man irgendwo einstellen könnte ob man den Char löschen will oder ob er weiterhin in der Datenbank verfügbar sein soll. Bestimmt wird daran schon gearbeietet. Wir sind hier ja immerhin nicht bei Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traweg (11. April 2007)

mmh schaut ma in den WOW ordner dort wo euer Account abgespeichert ist. Leider scheint es Blizzard es nicht zu schaffen das alle Chars die wieder gelöscht wurden auch entfernt werden die existieren dann noch als ich die jeweiligen Ordner gelöscht hatte waren sie dann auch weg.


----------



## Haxxler (11. April 2007)

Ich habe die Chars im WoW Ordner auch gelöscht und trotzdem werden sie bei Buffed immernoch angezeigt aber in Zam's FAQ steht ja das man sie im moment noch nicht löschen kann und daran gearbeitet wird. Also einfach noch bissl warten der nächste Patch kommt so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gangtown (6. Mai 2007)

*Sehr geehrtes Buffed.de-Team*

Wie einige anderen schon vor mir, hab ich das gleich Problem! Meine Charaktere "Piccollo" und "Kakarott" hab ich seit einiger Zeit schon gelöscht und sie tauchen seither immernoch auf meiner MyBuffed-Seite auf.
Natürlich hab ich mir die schon so eingestellt das nur ich die sehen kann! Doch bin ich Perfektionist (sagen meine Kollegen) und naja was soll ich noch groß sagen, es gefällt mir einfach nicht wie das aussieht (auch wenn nur ich das sehe)!

Ich hab jetzt durch diesen Thread auch erfahren das, die ungenutzten Charaktere nach 3 Monaten gelöscht werden (wahrscheinlich)! Das sie gelöscht werden ist ja ok, aber 3 Monate ist n bischen lange für ein Charakter den man evtl niegespielt hat, sondern nur mal angetestet hat!

Ich habe nun bemerkt das, wenn man ein neuen Charakter erstellt, "Blasc 2" ihn automatisch ohne jegliche Art von Nachfrage hochläd. Bin der Meinung das man dort das Problem schon beheben könnte in dem man einfach dieses "Automatische Hochladen" entfernt! "Blasc 2" muss nur mitbekommen das einer erstellt worden ist und dann nach dem man sich 1 mal aus dem Spiel auslogt, sollte man die Chance haben bei "Blasc 2" in den Einstellung mit einem "Pfeil" den Charakter" so makieren zu können, das er hochgeladen werden soll oder halt auch nicht (so ist es zwar schon doch ja automatisch)!
Dazu kommt das man nach einiger Zeit evtl den Charakter garnicht mehr anzeigen lassen möchte aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Hier könnte man eine Manuelle Löschfunktion auf der MyBuffed-Seite unter den Einstellungen einbauen, der es den Usern ermöglich ihre Charaktere einfach so manuell aus der Datenbank löschen zu können oder evtl aus ihrem Profil zu entfernen?!

Dies war mal alles, is glaub auch mal viel zu viel, ich mal wieder, hoffe ihr lest es trozdem mal!
(nicht falsch verstehn - den damit rechne ich sogar, den wie ihr euch so gebt seit ihr immer Stehts für eure User da, so sieht es jedenfalls für mich immer aus und das nicht nur bei Buffed xD)

Hoffe ich war nun mal eine "Musse" und hab da einige Buffed.de-Team Mitglieder ein licht aufgehen lassen xD 
(auch net falsch verstehn aber Idee´n sind halt Idee´n ^^)

mfg
euer gangi


----------



## Leav (23. Juni 2007)

yaaay! das is mal nen wort !!!   ;D


----------



## Leav (23. Juni 2007)

okaaaaaayyy mein problem hat sich wohl gelöst *_*

tool gefunden xD

blond <<<


----------

